# Hell's Bay Marquesa, Dragon Fly Grandslam, or Maverick 18 HPX-V



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't want to lean you one way or the other, but have you checked out Beavertail?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

In that class, I would be deciding between the HB Marquesa, the Beavertail Air, and the East Cape EVO. I've only fished out of a Marquesa and loved it.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

HB Marquesa and EC Evo would be my recommendations. Just my .02


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

AJC54 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> New member and 1st post.
> 
> ...


I'd say you are headed in exactly the right direction with Dragonfly. I have spoken with Mark during some of the boat shows and he is a stand-up guy as well as knowledgable with good credentials behind him; one of a few builders who quote honest weights and drafts of their boats.

I don't think you will find a better build quality _anywhere_ and there is something to be said for having a boat which you don't see every day. In a perfect world, I'd have an Emerger for the back country and the 17 Classic for open water. The Grand Slam fits nicely in between the two.


----------



## AJC54 (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, and please keep them coming!
I will research Beavertail and East Cape too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

AJC54 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> New member and 1st post.
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with either the Marquesa or the 18' HPX-V. If you are looking for a used boat rather than new, start looking and find one or the other in the condition you want with the equipment you need at the price you can afford. You'll be happy with either.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

My understanding is that the Grand Slam is a clone of the old SilverKing 16. As the owner of a 94 model I vote for the Grand slam.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

devrep said:


> My understanding is that the Grand Slam is a clone of the old SilverKing 16. As the owner of a 94 model I vote for the Grand slam.


I think it was actually more like the Grand Slam than the silver King, as it has the softened chine like the grand slam. I used to own a 16 silver King, and it is not even close to a maverick hpx18 as an open water boat. For what it's worth, I also owned an egret 18, so I am familiar with boats of that sized class. I currently have a beavertail vengeance, and it is a better open water boat than the silver King, and also is much better on the pole - I think draft is also better on the beavertail. The silver King is a noticiebly smaller boat than any of the above. Candidly, I don't really see the attraction to the dragonfly - other than it is a pretty boat and most likely well built. I think the resale will not even be close as well to the other 2. It should be no where near the capability of the hells bay or maverick as far as being a "bigger" boat - if that's the style of boat that would fit you.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The Beavertail production facility has an open door policy, and you can pop by to see several models in different stages of completion.

The new BT Air is incredible. Everything about it is so intuitive and well-thought-out. They have a special running for the 1st TEN Boats - you really should check it out before you pull the trigger on an HB.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

You can't go wrong with east cape. The fury, Evo and vantage would fit your needs.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Jun 13, 2016)

AJC54 said:


> Thanks for the replies, and please keep them coming!
> I will research Beavertail and East Cape too.


I'm jaded because I own one but I can't speak highly enough about East Cape. Comfort, dryness, fit and finish, general aesthetics, options and fishability are unparalleled ... took me 9 years and countless wet tests to finally pull that trigger and they did it right. And for the price-point, there is no other boat IMO ... question though. Fishing style, fishing location (GENERAL), how much time you spend poling vs. how much time you spend running vs. drifting and casting, how many people you typically fish with and how much schwag you have on board all make a huge differences in selection. What's your game like ... ??


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Now that the Evo has been out for a little while--has anyone fished them? Curious how it compares to the HPX'V 17 The Vantage is sweet, but a aircraft carrier.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Miragein said:


> Now that the Evo has been out for a little while--has anyone fished them? Curious how it compares to the HPX'V 17 The Vantage is sweet, but a aircraft carrier.


Vantage is big, but it amazes me every time I take it out. If you're anywhere near big water, and we have a lot of it in Galveston, it's a great do all skiff...especially for the family. My understanding is that the EVO drafts a bit shallower, and poles a bit easier than a Vantage, but is a bit more stable than a Fury.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Jun 13, 2016)

Miragein said:


> Now that the Evo has been out for a little while--has anyone fished them? Curious how it compares to the HPX'V 17 The Vantage is sweet, but a aircraft carrier.


Haven't been on one but for a directly comparable ride to the Grand Slam or the HPX-V you'd have to be looking at a Caimen, or the Lostmen, or the Glide.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Haven't been on one but for a directly comparable ride to the Grand Slam or the HPX-V you'd have to be looking at a Caimen, or the Lostmen, or the Glide.


??? - not following ya--the EVO was made to fish the same waters at the 17 HPX V. Those rigs be EC's skinny water rides....


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Jun 13, 2016)

That could be, I'm not sure that fishing the same waters as a 17 HPX V was their sole marketing intention with that boat - maybe it was. My VHP will do that all day long though. As far as I've been told the Evo is basically a Vantage with the sponsons cut off. Those other hulls are dope!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> That could be, I'm not sure that fishing the same waters as a 17 HPX V was their sole marketing intention with that boat - maybe it was. My VHP will do that all day long though. As far as I've been told the Evo is basically a Vantage with the sponsons cut off. Those other hulls are dope!


Not even close. Kevin told me that it's the boat in between the fury and the Vantage. For crossing open pays but poling easier and floating shallower than the Vantage. Its a completely new design, made to float bow high so it can take being in rough open waters for tarpon fishing and can be able to pole without making any noise. The deck layout is completely new and it has much higher gunnels. Definitely not just a Vantage without sponsons.

When I go down to get measured I'll be making the Evo vs Fury decision. I love the lines of the Fury but i'm sure I'll end up with the Evo because of the area I fish.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

All the boats you have listed will get the job done if you a looking to be comfortable and you are not trying to fish the ultra skinny.. I've managed to boat whore my way onto all three of those boats and there are some little subtleties that separate them but the differences are mostly style and money... I would advise adding the EVO to the list and buy what your eyes and wallet like the best


----------



## Tarponist (Aug 25, 2016)

does anyone have any direct comparison comments on the HPX-V 18 vs. the Marquesa?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

The only real big difference is the way they pole.. Most HB boats have a tightness to the way they pole, they seem to want to track straight.. I learned to pole on a Maverick, so that's where my preferences lie.. IMO Mavericks spin a little easier..


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Guide I fish with in the Keys recently got an 18 HPX and would have to say I was super impressed last time I fished it. It's super comfortable, and I think is somehow more efficient than the 17 HPX (with a 90 or 115, I think the 18 might actually be faster than a 17 w same power). My guide says it poles about the same for him as the 17. Don't have a lot of time in a Marquesa for comparison but the 18 HPX is definitely a really nice "bigger" skiff.

And, compared to my parents old Mirage II, I think the weight is balanced better and it doesn't draft any more. Would guess it's an ~8" draft boat.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I have poled an HPX-18 a lot and it is a very capable skiff that handles big open water and poles well for its size. Excellent fit and finish and love the big hatch designs. Have to add that the big front compartment on my HPX-18 is useless with the big gas in there and my cranking battery. I just have enough room for 3 PFD and a throw-able seat cushion and that's it! At 57 I have no problems poling this skiff 3-4-5 hours with one or two anglers as long as I can have a few cold beverages along the way. Its not a 16 Waterman but the trade offs are well worth it depending on the area and waters you fish. Spent a lot of time in and HPXV-17 with 90 2 smoke and while is its somewhat similar to the HPX 18, it is not the same big water boat but poles much easier than the 18 as you would expect. HPX 18 can be a bit wet depending on the wind and waves but what skiff is not. Have to add that my past skiff, BT Elite was one of the driest skiff I have ever fished upon just not a great 3 person skiff to fish off as it was very weight sensitive. Great boat for the Keys but not where I live and fish in Carrabelle, FL!


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Marquesa vs HPX-18. I don't think you can go wrong with these 2. These are the same 2 boats I came down to. The only thing that turned me away from the HPX-18 was every picture I saw of it the bow sat high which meant the stern sat low. I went with the Marquesa and I have 0 complaints When around any of those other boats, open and close the hatches, you'll see the difference and why these are more expensive. I found a good deal on a used HB but might have gone the other way had a better deal came up for a HPX-18. It's about 8-10K more for the HB, all things being the same but I think the resale takes care of that with the HB. Just my opinion


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> Guide I fish with in the Keys recently got an 18 HPX and would have to say I was super impressed last time I fished it. It's super comfortable, and I think is somehow more efficient than the 17 HPX (with a 90 or 115, I think the 18 might actually be faster than a 17 w same power). My guide says it poles about the same for him as the 17. Don't have a lot of time in a Marquesa for comparison but the 18 HPX is definitely a really nice "bigger" skiff.
> 
> And, compared to my parents old Mirage II, I think the weight is balanced better and it doesn't draft any more. Would guess it's an ~8" draft boat.


How would you compare the hpx-v 17' to the 18' mainly asking about ride quality and how dry it was in big water or at least some chop. I.e. Pretty close or night and day difference?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I would say it's night and day with regards to ride quality. The 18 really rides 'on top' of the waves and is just a lot more comfortable. It's easier to cruise through chop at 30+mph than it is to be in the 17 in the low 20s.

In terms of how dry it is, I don't think the difference is quite as noticeable as the overall difference in ride quality. Definitely drier, but not to the same degree.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I know it's only a foot, but the 18 is a much bigger boat than the 17 and you notice it the minute you get on it. I have the 17 and for what it is, it rides great...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

texasag07 said:


> How would you compare the hpx-v 17' to the 18' mainly asking about ride quality and how dry it was in big water or at least some chop. I.e. Pretty close or night and day difference?


Two very different boats. I owned a 17 for four years--loved it--and have fished an 18 many, many times. The 17 is easier to pole, drafts a bit less and will easily fit in a garage! As others indicated, the 18 will ride better in rough water, is still ok on the pole. More room in the 18. Probably more versatile overall. You need to figure out how/where you'll do the majority of your fishing and let those considerations guide your decision.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Harlieb3 said:


> Marquesa vs HPX-18. I don't think you can go wrong with these 2. These are the same 2 boats I came down to.


Which of these 2 would have more freeboard than the other. I always see pics of the HPX sitting real low at rest too. The HB is listed in the "open water" skiff section of HB site.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

stantheman said:


> Which of these 2 would have more freeboard than the other. I always see pics of the HPX sitting real low at rest too. The HB is listed in the "open water" skiff section of HB site.



The HPX always seems to be low at the stern. It's one of the reasons I went with the Marquesa as I'm a big guy and wanted a 115.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Two very different boats. I owned a 17 for four years--loved it--and have fished an 18 many, many times. The 17 is easier to pole, drafts a bit less and will easily fit in a garage! As others indicated, the 18 will ride better in rough water, is still ok on the pole. More room in the 18. Probably more versatile overall. You need to figure out how/where you'll do the majority of your fishing and let those considerations guide your decision.


I've heard many say that the 18 drafts less than the 17. On pole there is not much difference.


----------



## SEfish (10 mo ago)

AJC54 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> New member and 1st post.
> 
> ...


Curious to know where you landed with this / which option you went with and how it's been treating you. Thanks!


----------



## doublehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

AJC54 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> New member and 1st post.
> 
> ...


I have poled all three I prefer the Marquesas and hpx. There all good boats but those two are my favorite in that size category. Fit and finish and ride and how it poles.


----------

